# Per request: SG 330i zhp



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

pics


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

more


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

looking great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


I love SG and NB. The combo of then still has yet to grow on me, but I still love them


----------



## 3Aims (Mar 25, 2004)

I have SG and Black Leather. :yikes:


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i like the way it looks! :thumbup:


----------

